# امتحان بلدية دبي



## eng--marwa (21 فبراير 2012)

اخواني المهندسين, السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
انا مهندسة من مصر خريجة سنة 2005 واريد ان اتقدم لها سبق لي ذكره في عنوان هذا الموضوع, وفي هذا الصدد اتقتدم لكم اخواني بأسئلتي اللتي عساها ان لا تكون مصدر ازعاج لكم.
1- من يملك نماذج الامتحانات فليعني بها وله مني الدعاء وثناء حاتم الطائي,
2- الدروس و الاكواد المعنية
3-هل من الممكن ان اتقدم بنفسي الى البلدية و التسجيل,
4-اخواني, اتقوا الله فما لكم من منجي سواه (هذا سؤل خاص )


----------



## D r e a m (21 فبراير 2012)

ايه علاقه الاستطلاع بالموضوع ؟


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 فبراير 2012)

بالتوفيق مهندسة مروة


----------



## محمد سوسان (21 فبراير 2012)

eng--marwa قال:


> اخواني المهندسين, السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> انا مهندسة من مصر خريجة سنة 2005 واريد ان اتقدم لها سبق لي ذكره في عنوان هذا الموضوع, وفي هذا الصدد اتقتدم لكم اخواني بأسئلتي اللتي عساها ان لا تكون مصدر ازعاج لكم.
> 1- من يملك نماذج الامتحانات فليعني بها وله مني الدعاء وثناء حاتم الطائي,
> 2- الدروس و الاكواد المعنية
> ...


----------



## hassananas (21 فبراير 2012)

بخصوص سؤالك:
هل من الممكن ان اتقدم بنفسي الى البلدية و التسجيل
فالاختصاص والتصنيف للمكتب وليس للاشخاص حسب قوانين البلديه .وان اجتزتي الامتحان باذن الله
وغيرتي المكتب لاي سبب لا تعودي للمقابله مره اخرى


----------



## eng--marwa (21 فبراير 2012)

07 سنوات خبره = g+12


----------



## محمد سوسان (21 فبراير 2012)

eng--marwa قال:


> 07 سنوات خبره = g+12



أظن ذلك ولكن الأفظل التأكد من بلدية دبي


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اكرمني المولى سبحانه باجتياز امتحان G+4 قبل ايام والحمد لله...
اولا:
بالنسبة لدبي فلا بد ان يتم التقديم لكم عن طريق شركة استشارية ...لكن في بلدية الشارقة يمكن التقديم للامتحان كافراد..
ثانيا:
بالنسبة لمتطلبات الخبرة فهم يتشددون فيها جدا خاصة للاستشاري...وهي كالتالي
G+4 خمس سنوات
G+12 سبع سنوات
Unlimited عشر سنوات
لحالتكم اتوقع انكن ستستوفون متطلبات امتحان G+12 خلال اشهر فربما يكون الافضل لكم التخطيط له...
ثالثا:
بالنسبة لمحتويات الامتحان فكما ذكر الاخوة هناك نماذج ووصف للامتحانات موجودة على الملتقى كما في موضوع الاخ محمد سوسان وكما في هذا الموضوع ادناه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=91595
وهناك غيره مواضيع اخرى يمكن الوصول اليها بالبحث...
رابعا:
الهدف من الامتحان التاكد من قدرتك على التصميم فكيفية الامتحان راجعة الى المهندس الممتحن وتقييمه لكم ...
بصورة عامة امتحان G+4 يحتوي المواضيع التالية:
1- رسم مخططات العزوم والقص لكمرات وفريمات بسيطة.
2- تحليل المقاطع الخرسانية
3- تصميم الاعمدة 
4- تصميم البلاطات وخاصة الفلات سلاب وكيفية حساب الثقب Punching shear
5- تصميم القواعد والميدات Strap beams
6- وقد يتضمن اسئلة بسيطة عن انواع الاحمال وقيمها واسئلة عامة عن برامج التصميم وكيفية استعمالها...
الهدف من هذا الامتحان معرفة ما اذا كان الممتحَن قد مارس التصميم فعلا او لا فلا اتوقع ان يكون فيه صعوبة لمن عمل في مجال التصميم فعلا..
---
بالنسبة لامتحان G+12 لم امتحنه بعد لكن بتتبع الامتحانات وسؤال الاخوة الافاضل يمكن حصر المواضيع التي يتطرق لها بالاتي :
1- رسم مخططات العزوم والقص لفريمات
2- تحليل يدوي لفريم متعدد الطوابق
3- Steel Design:
يتطرق فيه لتصميم الاعمدة والكمرات والPLate girder
4- Composite Structures
Design of composite deck slabs
5-Pre-stressed concrete
Behavior of pre-stressed concrete beams at different stages (construction and operation).
6- Pile Design
Distribution of forces in piles.
7-Tall buildings Design
Types of structural systems such as
Core within shear wall
External cross bracing
Rigid frames
Staggered cross construction
8-Structural Dynamics
Calculations for stories drift (three stories building)
9-Seismic Design
Calculation of base shear according to ubc 97 code
اضافة لجزء شفهي فيه اسئلة عن الخلفية النظرية في الديناميك مثل ما هو الفرق بين التحليل الديناميك والستاتيك ما هو مفهوم ال Modal analysis كيف ناخذ عدد الmodes ما هي انواع عدم الانتظام Irregularities ما هو نظام الاسناد المقترح لحفريات عميقة وما شابه ...(بالمناسبة هذه الاسئلة قد تكون لمتحان unlimited لانها صراحة صعبة )
الهدف من الامتحان التاكد من ان الممتحن قادر على القيام بعمله كاستشاري لمباني تصل الى 12 طابق وقد تحتوي بدرومات ...
بالنسبة للكودات فهي الكود البريطاني BS8110 و BS5950 وكودات الاحمال BS6399 وللرياح CP3 وللزلازل UBC97

بالتوفيق لجميع الاخوة


----------



## علاء الصراف (22 فبراير 2012)

روعه ياباشا


----------



## محمد سوسان (22 فبراير 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> انيا:
> بالنسبة لمتطلبات الخبرة فهم يتشددون فيها جدا خاصة للاستشاري...وهي كالتالي
> G+4 خمس سنوات
> G+12 سبع سنوات
> Unlimited عشر سنوات



جزاك الله خيرا أخ خالد ونسأل الله أن يوفقك للتحصل على بقية الدرجات 

ما أؤكد عليه أيضا ان الإمتحان نظري أكثر منه عملي، حيث ان المهندسيين في دبي يجيدون جيدا الإيتابس وتحليل النتائج ولكن ذلك لا يكفي ويجب فهم الأشياء وخاصة التحليل الديناميكي على قواعده.

بالنسبة لإمتحان Unlimited أضن انه تكفي أيضا 7 سنوات إذا توفرت درجة الماجستير لدى الممتحن (وللتاكد طبعا) 

هل لديك فكرة أخ خالد على امتحان Unlimited، اتذكر قبل سنتين انه لا يختلف كثيرا عن g+12 وعلى ما اضن ان بلدية دبي كانت متجهة لتغيير نظام الإمتحانات و لا اعلم ما حصل.


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 فبراير 2012)

محمد سوسان قال:


> هل لديك فكرة أخ خالد على امتحان Unlimited، اتذكر قبل سنتين انه لا يختلف كثيرا عن g+12 وعلى ما اضن ان بلدية دبي كانت متجهة لتغيير نظام الإمتحانات و لا اعلم ما حصل.



حاليا ليس لدي فكرة لكن ان شاء الله اتيك بشيء مفيد الاسبوع القادم..
---------
نسيت من المواضيع الموجودة في الاسئلة لامتحان 12
10- حساب الانحراف طويل الامد وقصير الامد للكمرات ..Long term and short term deflections for beams 
موجود بالكود البريطاني الجزء الثاني


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (23 فبراير 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=144754

أرضي +4 لازم خبرة 5 سنوات (معظمه شفوي )
أرضي +12 لازم خبرة 7 سنوات ( شفوي وتحريري )
غير محدود لازم خبرة 10 سنوات (شفوي وتحريري )

ومهندس البلدية بيشوف شهادة التخرج 
ممكن الدخول من خلال مكتب في دبي حتى لو مفيش إقامة عليه المكتب بيقدم لك وبتدخلي تمتحني


----------



## eng--marwa (26 فبراير 2012)

*مشكووووورين يا اعظم مهندسين على ردودكم الطيبه والله فرحتوني وفي ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## eng--marwa (5 مارس 2012)

thanks for all


----------



## صبري غريب (19 يونيو 2012)

ياريت يا اهل العلم والخبرة اللي دخل امتحان بلديهg+12 من وقت قريب يفيدنا ...وياريت لو المهندسه مروة تفيدنا عملت ايه في الامتحان ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر


----------



## ibrahem nenga (2 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يكتبهالى واسافر لما اتخرج واشتغل هناك


----------



## محمد فتوح السباعى (12 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
حد عنده فكره عن الاسئله لامتحان صيانة المبانى بلدية دبى ياريت لو فى رد على الموضوع ده سريعا 
شكرا


----------



## مهندسه ميرال (14 يناير 2016)

الحمد لله انا نجحت امتحان انليمتد دبى


----------



## ttyyggoo_mm (14 يناير 2016)

مبروك النجاح في الاختبار اخت ميرال
اذا ممكن وصف الامتحان و الاسئلة و صعوبتها
و ما هي المصادر المفيدة الي ممكن تفيد في الامتحان
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسه ميرال (16 يناير 2016)

ttyyggoo_mm قال:


> مبروك النجاح في الاختبار اخت ميرال
> اذا ممكن وصف الامتحان و الاسئلة و صعوبتها
> و ما هي المصادر المفيدة الي ممكن تفيد في الامتحان
> بارك الله فيك



السلام عليكم 
الامتحان عباره عن 3 اسئله الاول. رسم الbm والثانى سؤال عايز الموود شاب mode shapes والازاحه وثالث سؤال shear wall ,coupled beam عايز المومنت والشير على الكمره توزيع المومنت والفورس على الحوائط
والاسئله الشفوى انا مش اتسالت لانى معروفه فى البلديه يعنى لو معروف وبتناقش كتيير فى البلديه مش هيسالوك


----------



## مهندسه ميرال (16 يناير 2016)

والله لو باعرف انزله هنا كنت نزلته بالحل عشان الكل يستفاد بس لالاسف مش باعرف


----------



## ttyyggoo_mm (16 يناير 2016)

شكرا شكرا جزيلا اختنا و استاذتنا مهندسة ميرال
اذا ممكن رفع الاسئلة حتى نتعرف على نوعية الاسئلة وطبيعتها
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسه ميرال (17 يناير 2016)

ازاى ارفع الاسئله والله ما باعرف


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 يناير 2016)

مهندسه ميرال قال:


> ازاى ارفع الاسئله والله ما باعرف


السلام عليكم
الطريقة سهلة تصوير الاسئلة بصيغة pdf حتى لا تاخذ حجم كبير ... ومن خلال الانتقال الى "الوضع المتطور" في المشاركة اسفل مكان كتابة المشاركة ... يتك اختيار "ارفاق ملف في المشاركة"


----------

